# top speed 06 foreman 500 35% gr



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

Wanted to no what would I be looking at for top speed with 35% reduction... before I buy it. I have pipe filter and jetted 2inch lift and 29.5 on the way. I ride alot deep water lots water wheelies and some nasty mud. Want make sure this 35% what I need to get or get a smaller one


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't really know but think it would be 35% lower than top speed now?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

For 29.5s, you'll need the 35%. After you put on the tires your speedo will be off some too. you'll be going faster than the speedo reads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

sounds good 35% will be way to go. I just order a set of 29.5 skinnys try them out tell my reduction is sent ack to me cant wait.. just hope done lose to much speed


----------

